# Losing Job***UPDATE***



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2007)

I know I don'tventure over here much, and I catch some grief for my avatar....but I know where grace comes from, and like many Christians, I seem to only go to God when I need something....so many of us do.  Here is my prayer request though:
My wife was unhappy at her job, and found out about a job at another place because a long time employee was retiring........she was ecstatic ! She knew both the retiring  secretary, and the Judge she would be working for  for many years.  It was a dream job, and the Judge all but told her the job was hers, and the retiring employee gave her the date to start the job.....Nov 1.  She would just need to go through the informal interview, but the job was hers. Period.  My wife told bothe the Judge and retiring employee she was turning in her notice , and would be ready to start Nov. 1.  All was well. UNTIL the retiring employee decided to NOT retire  She wanted to wait another 2 years to retire ! She called my wife and told her she had changed her mind, but it was too late, the termination notice was already given, and my wife could not back out of it.  The retiring employee knew this too.....it was like releasing an arrow and then saying, no you can't shoot that deer !  We are devestated, as we require both incomes  !
My wife has had a couple of interviews, but God has yet to open the right door.  My wife is educated with a degree, but many employers say she is over-qualified  I just ask the your prayers are for God's will to be done, and she is led to the right place.  That God continues to care for us in our time of our pity crisis, and may be the Lord can increase my sales during this time to compensate.
I know this seems small compared to some of the prayer request I have seen here, but it is my family, and all I have is my wife.
thank you for your thoughts and prayers in advance.
Moe


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 12, 2007)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 12, 2007)

he will open a door brother...... he always does 

praying for ya


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hang in there and don't give up.  That is a bad situation...


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2007)

Han in there yall, yall will be in my prayers


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 12, 2007)

*Power in Prayer*

Prayers on the way


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2007)

I am humbled by how many will respond so fast to the call of prayer....thank you all so much.  My wife is on pins and needles waiting to hear about a job today.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 12, 2007)

Faith is a cool train when you get on it brother...I can't wait to hear how God works this out for yall...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Faith is a cool train when you get on it brother...I can't wait to hear how God works this out for yall...


What does the old son say..."He's never failed me yet"...I know He will do what is best for me and my wife, but it is a road we must travel .....and just know that He is at our side.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Y'all are in my Prayers. The Lord don't close one door without opening another. This could all turn into the greatest blessing. I will Pray that it will.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 12, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> What does the old son say..."He's never failed me yet"...I know He will do what is best for me and my wife, but it is a road we must travel .....and just know that He is at our side.



I can tell you from my personal experience: many times what we think is good for us may not be what we are supposed to do.  It may be God's way of nudging her in a different direction (opportunity).  Prayers for you..


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 12, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I can tell you from my personal experience: many times what we think is good for us may not be what we are supposed to do.  It may be God's way of nudging her in a different direction (opportunity).  Prayers for you..



Yes, I've been there, too.  A tragedy and loss of a job got met set on a whole new career years ago.  I was flyin' by the seat of my pants!  But God was in it, and that made for all the difference in the world, that's for sure.  

MCBUCK...  Prayers for you both until this is resolved, so keep us posted here.  FX hit the nail on the head, faith is a great thing to have during times of need (but don't cast it off when the ship lands either, my friend  !!).  Spend some time in God's word, try looking up passages that would encourage your heart; that's just a suggestion.  Here's one for starters...

Matthew 6:31-33 (New American Standard Bible)

31 "Do not worry then, saying, 'What will we eat?' or 'What will we drink?' or 'What will we wear for clothing?' 

32 "For the Gentiles eagerly seek all these things; for your heavenly Father knows that you need all these things. 

33 "But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and  all these things will be added to you. 

also...

Philippians 4:11-13 

11b ...I have learned to be content in whatever circumstances I am. 

12 I know how to get along with humble means, and I also know how to live in prosperity; in any and every circumstance I have learned the secret of being filled and going hungry, both of having abundance and suffering need. 

13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 12, 2007)

man i hate to hear that happen to anyone..my parents always said things happen for a reason even if it hurts for a while...hang in there...and remember it could always be worse.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2007)

She just got a call from one of the interviews....she didn't get the job.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.  Hang in there


----------



## Goatwoman (Oct 12, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 14, 2007)

You are both in my prayers. May God bless you and your wife. I pray that you both have your prayers answered. Tim


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2007)

Prayers sent.Try not to feel discouraged - keep strong in your trust in God,and He will work it all out.


----------



## Drake1807 (Oct 15, 2007)

Praying for ya Moe. Just keep your spirits high.


----------



## jfinch (Oct 15, 2007)

McBuck,

I know how your wife feels.  6 years ago almost the same thing happened to me.  Only we were planning to move for my job change so both me and my wife had turned in notice when the company I was to go to work for called and said they could no longer honor the offer .  To make it worse my wife was 6 weeks pregnant when all this went down.  My wife was able to get her job back I was not.  Took me 5 months to find the job I am at now.  And 3 more months for her to have our first son and us get everything moved here.  In the end it has been for the best.  It is tough and my prayers are with you just remember all things happen for a reason.

One piece of advise for your wife.  Approach looking for a job like it is your job.  I made it a point to get up every morning just as if I had been going to my old job shower get dressed and then hit the phone and computer and start networking.  I think it really helped me keep a positive mental attitude toward the whole situation.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2007)

You knw....my wife is the strong one in this and I am coming up weak.  I just feel like the whole world is crashing down on me....bills coming due in Nov. and then this happens.  You see the light , and think it's a train.  Thanks again for all the prayers.....pray for my faith, not the job.


----------



## Wing Shootin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hang in there brother. You are a lot stronger than you might think. We all believe in you.


----------



## RATTLER (Oct 15, 2007)

Hang In There Moe God Will Bless You Guy Because Good Things Happen To Good Folks And That Is Why I Know Its Right Around The Corner


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thinking about you MCBUCK,, hope this all works out for you and your family.
Dewayne-- Chatsworth,GA.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2007)

Hang in there McBuck!! It may seem things wont ever work out, but they will. I understand how ya feel, btdt, yall will continue to be in my prayers


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2007)

I appreciate all the prayers.  They are working ! Because I know that God , has a plan, and His plans are perfect.  I know that all will work to His glory in some way, and though I don't know the outcome of His will, I know that whatever it is, it WILL be perfect according to His plan.
Thanks, Moe


----------



## Goatwoman (Oct 16, 2007)

*Prayers*

Hang in there and we will continue to pray.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 16, 2007)

I have not been a member of this site long, I don't personally know you all but I feel a close feeling with you guys and ladies.  I've read a lot of your posts. MCBUCK At the beginning of this post I stopped and asked God to be a comfort to you and your wife and I will continue to pray for you both and God will lead her in his perfect will.

Mike


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 17, 2007)

Goatwoman said:


> Hang in there and we will continue to pray.



Ditto here


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2007)

My wife finally got the notice on her job this morning.  Her last day is Friday, Oct. 26, and she will be paid thru Nov. 2nd. Then it is the unemployment line.  I may have an ATV for sale here pretty soon. I already have a truck for sale......What is God trying to tell me?


----------



## Cward (Oct 19, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> My wife finally got the notice on her job this morning.  Her last day is Friday, Oct. 26, and she will be paid thru Nov. 2nd. Then it is the unemployment line.  I may have an ATV for sale here pretty soon. I already have a truck for sale......What is God trying to tell me?



That no matter what we have planned for our life, He is in control. A saying goes that if you want to hear God laugh, tell him your plans. Hang in there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2007)

I just want to scream
I'm not angry with God, I just want to know why.
God give me patience


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 28, 2007)

MC has your wife put in a application with Shaw? Shaw has a lot of different openings for people with a degree.They are doing a lot of reorginization right now and she may may just find something there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2007)

WildBuck said:


> MC has your wife put in a application with Shaw? Shaw has a lot of different openings for people with a degree.They are doing a lot of reorginization right now and she may may just find something there.


Thanks WIldbuck. She has been watching the papers now for weeks, and has sent resumes to just about every one possible.  Hopefully one will pan out.
 Good news though ! She had an interview today for an administrative assistant position with a rug company, and it went well.  Thank you again for all the prayers.
Moe


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 31, 2007)

Still praying.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2007)

Praying that's the one McBuck. Hope its' what she wants.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 1, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> Thanks WIldbuck. She has been watching the papers now for weeks, and has sent resumes to just about every one possible.  Hopefully one will pan out.
> Good news though ! She had an interview today for an administrative assistant position with a rug company, and it went well.  Thank you again for all the prayers.
> Moe



Prayers still...

Let us know how this goes!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2007)

Praise God !  My wife had not one but TWO job offers yesterday ! Both are Administrative Assistant positions, one with a rug company, and the other with an attorney ( She is a legal admin assistant by trade) and both pay well !!
Thank you for all of your continued prayers !! The intercession of Saints such as you has been heard !!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 15, 2007)

Praise God indeed!  Take this faith lesson to heart MCBUCK, God is sure good...!  
Prayin' you'll both have the wisdom to decide on the best offer...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> Praise God indeed!  Take this faith lesson to heart MCBUCK, God is sure good...!
> Prayin' you'll both have the wisdom to decide on the best offer...


I will !! Thanks, Striper !
I am still alffin at your AV


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2007)

I told you it would work out.  Congratulations and A nice early C-mas present at that!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2007)

Great news McBuck! A burden lifted for sure. Phillipians 4:13 my man!


----------

